# Audiomobile Elite 2212



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I was given this sub to demo by Dan at Sound Auto in Hamilton NJ. I was using a Polk SR12 up until now. Previously was using the Helix E12W and a IDQ12v2 before that.
Amp is a Mosconi ONE 240.2 rated at 700watts
It's in a sealed enclosure that is .9 cubic ft. With a 1" front baffle. It is filled with 70% +/- with Black Hole "Stuff"

When I left his shop my first reaction was something is wrong because I didn't think the sub was Playing. Amazingly this sub brought all the sound up front, I could hear and feel the bass but not the sub if that makes sense. The sub was on and plenty loud i just didn't notice it because it blended so well with the front stage. I have heard people use the word transparent to describe subwoofers but this is the first time i actually experienced it. The sub never seemed to overwhelm or demand your attention like some subs do, it didn't stick out at all. I spent a week with this sub listening to absolutely every type of music and it sounded fantastic with everything. I was amazed how simply swapping the sub drastically improved the midbass in my car, everything was upfront never did it seem like the sub was behind me. I know I keep repeating that but I have never experienced this before.

Musical is a good way to describe this sub as well as transparent. When I needed it to get loud and deep it did. I listened to a few of my personal reference cd's, two that I have been listening to since my parents played them for me on vinyl as a child in the 70's, Fleetwood Mac rumors mfsl disc and the eagles "the very best of" remastered disc. Absolutely outstanding and have never sounded better in my car. Counting crows "August and everything after" mfsl remastered was amazing, Omaha never sounded better. Cake is another band i love and the sound was mesmerizing it shook the car and sounded great doing it.
Live music was excellent as well. Blues Traveler " live from the fall" and another of my personal reference discs ,the Allman brothers band at the Fillmore, Stevie ray Vaughn, grace potter, they all sounded great live. Neil Young on the Hammond B3 was very impressive. another tough CD is Richard Conte playing the Wanamaker Organ. (If you're ever in Philadelphia and get a chance to hear the Wanamaker Organ it is impressive). I even pushed it hard with a bunch of music that gets deep using the tr-808 . The beastie boys intergalactic was loud and impressively deep. Kesha, black eyed peas, they all sounded great. The sub had no trouble with anything I played and never bottomed out no matter how hard I pushed it.

I have decided to keep the Audiomobile sub and replace my Polk with it. The Audiomobile just sounds "right" in my car. This sub is the perfect match for my Polk SR component set that I'm using for my front stage. I have used these speakers in a few different cars since they were first introduced because i love the sound. I'm certain with some more tuning and tweaking of the crossover it will just get better if that's possible. 

I don't know what else to say about it. Hope my review isn't too scattered because I don't usually do reviews. Any questions go ahead and ask. 

I am really impressed and give it five stars!!!!!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Would you prefer this over the Helix or the IDQ? 

Where do you have it crossed over at? What range are you using it for?

Great writeup!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

More info on the sub for those interested:

Audiomobile Elite 2212 12 Subwoofer (1) - YouTube


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been following these subs for a couple weeks now. I plan on swapping out my idmax12 with a pair of the audiomobile elite 10's. Have heard nothing but good things about the 8", 10" and 12". Thanks for the review.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Do they have a site with product info?


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

splaudiohz said:


> Do they have a site with product info?


Not yet. He was planning on having it up the 1st on this month but hasn't happened yet. There is a Facebook page, AudiomobileUSA


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Absolutely prefer it over anything I have used.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jel847 said:


> Absolutely prefer it over anything I have used.


Wow. Pretty amazing. Do you have specs on sub? Did they come in the box?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't have specs but I will get them.
I should add that no tuning was done for this sub it was a direct swap with the SR sub. I have been tweaking and playing with it and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Is it safe to say this is not the old school audiomobile owner? I know they had a great sub back in the late 90s early 2000s. Need more info!


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Power Handling 600 Watts RMS
Frequency Range 20-250Hz
Sensitivity 86dB/SPL @ 1.0W (2.0V @ 4 ohms)
Nominal Impedance (1) 4 ohm coil



Thiele-Small Parameters

Revc= 3.550 Ohm
Fo= 27.669 Hz
Sd= 0.499 M²
Vas= 2.385 Ft³ (67.5L)
Cms= 0.191 mm/N
Mmd= 166.852 g
Mms= 173.262 g
BL= 14.143 T·M
Qms= 4.669
Qes= 0.535
Qts= 0.480
Levc= 2.391 mH
No= 0.259 %
SPLo= 86.146 dB
EBP= 51.71


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

splaudiohz said:


> Do they have a site with product info?


Surprisingly they don't but they better get one soon.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Audiomobile Elite 2212 12" Subwoofer

found that on the facebook page


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Audiomobile Elite 2212 12" Subwoofer
> 
> found that on the facebook page





_A lot of times manufacturers suggest a certain type of enclosure simply because that happens to be what’s popular, regardless if it’s the best choice for that particular woofer or not. But in this case, I can certainly attest to the suggestion in the Elite 2212 manual to use it in a vented enclosure. The sound remains articulate and musical, and this is one of only a handful of woofers I actually prefer in a vented enclosure. Interestingly, the eight inch and ten inch versions in the 2200 series are suggested for sealed enclosures, so I suppose it’s Audiomobile’s way of having something for everyone. In any case, it’s certainly working for the 2212!_

Very interesting. I never considered using a ported box before but I may have to give it a shot.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I wanna try and find their 8" Specs

Jeff is one enough for your edge or would you like two of them?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

one is more than enough for me. It gets crazy loud

Audiomobile if you are listening you really need to get that website active!!,


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I think the boners are premature. To me this looks like a slight change on things already done. 399 msrp. No thanks. I could find a stereo integrity for that.

Look at the evo version

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s-kicker-round-solobaric-audiomobile-evo.html

And the price in this thread.lol.

For clarification I am not saying it is not a great sub I just doubt its worth 399 in today's market.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Honestly I didn't know the price or even ask what the cost was when I was asked if I wanted to try t, in fact this is the first I heard the price.
But for as happy as I am with this sub I wouldn't have a problem paying that for it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

old - Audiomobile was built by TC SOUNDS...

was told owner of AM had bad business practices. not sure whom makes the new stuff


good clean and low subs, great for SQ


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sure Bing and Joey will jump in here soon but this is what they had to say about the 10"

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1869761-post3.html


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

DAT said:


> old - Audiomobile was built by TC SOUNDS...
> 
> was told owner of AM had bad business practices. not sure whom makes the new stuff
> 
> ...


Sealed, ported or IB? Might need to run a pair of these, I was hunting around for a 15 however.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

small sealed or ported is what most like before - not sure on the new stuff


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hell if weight were not a concern I would find another diyma 12 or two....you guys are regressing


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

legend94 said:


> Hell if weight were not a concern I would find another diyma 12 or two....you guys are regressing


Man your a great guy 

But honestly those Diyma R12's were junk some of the worst "SQ" subs i have used...

looked nice but thats it...IMHO

:laugh:


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

DAT said:


> Man your a great guy
> 
> But honestly those Diyma R12's were junk some of the worst "SQ" subs i have used...
> 
> ...


I like you too! But that statement above is ludicrous unless you had a bad one or shoved it in a .5 cubic foot box.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we have not used the 12s, but have done now 2 of the 8s and 2 of the 10s, and i dont endose any product unless i really like them. and i was REALLY impressed by these, enough so to write a review.

i dont think they are an idmax competitor, more of an IDQ competitor. similar price range (200 some bucks for a 10, 300 plus for a 12" etc 

i dont like to push any product on anyone, so i wont say more, my actions speak for themselves and we just received two more pairs of 10s and 8s 

a few heard the sub at our grand opening as well so they can attest to their ability.

again, this is not some end-all super duper sub, and i would never develop a boner for it  i just think its among the best sq and spl combo subs in this price segment (200-300 for a 10" MSRP) i have seen in sometime. and i was sorely missing such a product to be honest in our line up  It reminds me of my first time hearing an IDQv2 :O


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

legend94 said:


> I like you too! But that statement above is ludicrous unless you had a bad one or shoved it in a .5 cubic foot box.


i would not call the diyma 12 a junk sub, but it certainly had its share of issues and having installed and heard quite a few, i would not use that as any type of yardstick to judge another sub by 

but again, i emphasize, thats just my personal opinion hehe


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> i would not call the diyma 12 a junk sub, but it certainly had its share of issues and having installed and heard quite a few, i would not use that as any type of yardstick to judge another sub by
> 
> but again, i emphasize, thats just my personal opinion hehe



I meant as a pure sq sub and in the car of a non bass head. 

If I were a dealer I would never used them because you guys need something that will take a beating 

So from that standpoint I would be all over these subs too if they are like the older evo.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

legend94 said:


> I meant as a pure sq sub and in the car of a non bass head.
> 
> If I were a dealer I would never used them because you guys need something that will take a beating
> 
> So from that standpoint I would be all over these subs too if they are like the older evo.


i am about as far from a basshead as one can get haha 

i used to own a mass10...but its been so long i cant remember how these compare to those. but what i CAN do is compare this sub to many other 10s i have tried out recently in fake floor configs, which was why i did that review...that car really impressed me with the output, extension and how well it blended


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

It continues to impress me with how well it blends. I'm going to try it in a ported box soon. I am set in my ways too much I guess. I know what I like which is paper, silk and sealed boxes. Everyone keeps telling me I have to try the copper tweeter from illusion which may be the next step so maybe I will bite the bullet and do it all at once.
Carbon, copper and a ported box...


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

jel847 said:


> It continues to impress me with how well it blends. I'm going to try it in a ported box soon. I am set in my ways too much I guess. I know what I like which is paper, silk and sealed boxes. Everyone keeps telling me I have to try the copper tweeter from illusion which may be the next step so maybe I will bite the bullet and do it all at once.
> Carbon, copper and a ported box...


If you know what you like keep it! otherwise you will end up like jax 

do you know how much this sub weighs?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

legend94 said:


> If you know what you like keep it! otherwise you will end up like jax
> 
> do you know how much this sub weighs?


70oz Mag, so a little more than that?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

legend94 said:


> If you know what you like keep it! otherwise you will end up like jax
> 
> do you know how much this sub weighs?


LOL...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I was one of the guys that got to demo the 8" version of this sub in the FR-S that Joey and Bing at Simplicity in Sound did. For a single sealed 8" sub, it was pretty impressive. It blended well with the Illusion Audio Carbon 6 front stage (my focus). There was no mistaking it for a beastly 12" or anything, but it certainly didn't leave you feeling like you were missing something. I really don't think you could ask for more out of a sub stage in such a small space as what the guys at SiS got out of that single Audiomobile 8.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Does the username "Mover" ring a bell with anyone else?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for all the OGs, i think "mover" resonates with a LOT of people, myself included. lol

but its good that the product did its talking


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys, I went into the Audiomobile experience very jaded. Not by past experiences with any of the product or people associated with it, but by its looks. The gasket on the Elite subs looks to mimic the JL Audio gasket/removable accent piece. The minute I see a product that copies designs of other (styling cues anyway), I normally think less of it. In mobile electronics I have been conditioned to do so. Who produces product that copies other? Boss, Pyramid, Kenford, etc. Crappy brands. So, my first impression of the Audiomobile was a negative one. I let the rep know it, I let the people associated with it. The first one we installed was a 10 in the civic in a false floor. I listened to that car with reservation because I had a chip on my shoulder about the aesthetics of the sub. The chip was quickly knocked off. I didn't listen to the sub to hear the subtle articulation of an elite transducer. I hammered on it. I put every speaker tearing up track I had on it. It just calmly reproduced a full range of notes the whole time. WITH authority. After I found out I couldn't kill it, I listened to some music on it. It was very nice! I am not a golden ear listener, but my opinion of the sub is pretty high. Not the best sub I have ever heard, but in its price range it is very very good. Good enough that I agreed to it being a line we brought on. I still complain about the copycat gasket, but I am told that will be addressed in .v2.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

My impressions of the sub were strictly listening. I never even saw the sub before it was in my car and I don't even know what the box it came in looks like. Basically I was totally impressed without seeing it. As a dealer I can see how the design and look of the sub could be a issue. As for me it was all about how it sounded that sold me.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow this is interesting. Do you use any T/A on your sub?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Wow this is interesting. Do you use any T/A on your sub?


If you're talking to me yes I do use time alignment.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Do they make a 15?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

jel847 said:


> If you're talking to me yes I do use time alignment.


Thank you. This seems like a an interesting sub. I would be interested in the 15 also.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I have an EVO tuned low in my home theater from the TC days. Closest to perfect bass I have experienced.

I hate the gasket as well on the new Audiomobile and will wait for v2.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> I have an EVO tuned low in my home theater from the TC days. Closest to perfect bass I have experienced.
> 
> I hate the gasket as well on the new Audiomobile and will wait for v2.


I wanna try either one of these or a ID15 for my next HA setup. Please let me know how you have this setup so I can make a better determination on the setup I want/should go with.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

splaudiohz said:


> I wanna try either one of these or a ID15 for my next HA setup. Please let me know how you have this setup so I can make a better determination on the setup I want/should go with.


Mine is simply a 10" in 1.75 cuft tuned to 24 hz I boosted 30 hz a bit. Covered in formica

Love it for a 15x17 room


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Time to revisit this.
A few months ago I had the sub installed in a ported box, I've always been a fan of sealed but I was talked into trying a ported box. When I installed it I didn't have time for a retune and intended to go back in a few days but that didn't work out. I wasn't happy, it sounded sloppy and was all over the place. I was ready to go back to sealed but dan at sound auto talked me out of it.
I had the illusion audio C6 set installed replacing the Polk SR's and had dan tune it again.
WOW is all I can say. In the sealed box I was impressed but in the ported box, properly tuned, I am blown away!
This sub gets seriously loud and the impact is amazing! The base is back upfront and as musical as a sub can be. Once again it disappeared and just blended in. The biggest difference is the impact, absolutely amazing. 
I don't know what else to say. I will report back in a week or two as the illusions break in.
Look for a review of those shortly.
Copper tweeters and ported boxes, who would have thunk it?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm looking forward to trying one of the Audiomobile 10's and possibly the new "LineDrive" oem integration devices they have.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have never been a fan of ported boxes before but this thing sounds great in the ported box. For the price this sub can't be beat.


----------



## AuralSalvation (Oct 29, 2010)

Where can I look into getting one of these out here in Oahu?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

AuralSalvation said:


> Where can I look into getting one of these out here in Oahu?



let us check to see if AM has a dealer in HI.


----------



## AuralSalvation (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Bringing this back to life after a recent email from AM on what an optimal enclosure would be for my 12s and for my 8. 

Jesse.

Thanks for your note and questions. Not sure how we missed your email, so apologize
for belated reply.

Your system seems a bit unconventional, as the IB app is usually employed as the main
sub, in most systems, but you have 2 12’s, so that will give far more output. However,
you can use both, but no reason to run Xover point up to 500 Hz. Though our subs have
low inductance and can play that high easily, you should plan to have the low-pass Xover
be no higher than 90 Hz, most use 65 – 80, depending on Xover slope. The IB 8 can be
used to boost the midbass, so running that up to 250 may add some impact, but again,
no reason to run up to 500 Hz.

The 2212 sound great sealed or vented, and 1.0 cf is ideal sealed, and 1.3 cf vented.
Port should be 18” square (so 12 x 1.5” wide), and about 22” long. But if you run the
8, then that will give you added go, similar as a port on the 12’s would.

If you want to keep enclosure small, go sealed, assuming you have 300 – 400 watts RMS
watts per 12, so 600 – 800 amp at 2 ohms mono, and a couple hundred for the 2208.
That should give you tons of bass, and not require much space (2.0 cf total for 12’s).

Thanks and good luck with your system.

Audiomobile Tech Support


----------

